# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  عند الزواج..الجمال ام المضمون؟؟

## samoora

الكثير منا يتمنى ان ياتي ذلك اليوم الذي سيجد به كل منا نصفه الاخر وتزف العروس فيه الي عريسها في يوم طالما انتظراه كلاهما...اعزائي اعضاء منتديات الحصن الجامعية عند اختيار شريك حياتك ..ماهي المقاييس التي تنظر اليها الشكل ام المضمون...؟؟ّ!!!! ماهي اولوياتك في اختيار شريك حياتك..بصراحه اتمنى ان تجيبوا..هل ستتزوجها لو كان عقلها كبير لكنها متواضعه الجمال... هدفي من طرح هذا الموضوع..معرفة وجهة النظر التي يرتكز اليها الشباب والشابات في اختيار شركاء حياتهم..الجمال ام المضمون.. اترك لكم صفحات هذا الموضوع للتعبير والمشاركة..تحياتي

----------


## مسار الضوء

_


 استاذتي سموره  تشكري على الطرح النير 

 ان دل  انما يدل على عقليه .... نيره وفكر نير


                في هذا الزمن اعتقد الكل اصبح يبحث عن الجاه والمال قبل كل شي 

 فاصبح المال ... هو الحد الرابط في الارتباط



 انااااااااااااااااااا من وجهه نظري اعتقد .... انه المراءه بكرم خلقها لا بشكلها ولبستها وهندامها وقصه شعرها

 انا لا ابحث عن من  شغلها الشاغل البحث عن الموضه  وآآآخر صيحات الماركات لا لالا

 انا حينما   انوي الزواج  انوي الاقامه الدائمه 

في قفص الحياه الزوجيه  ... والعيشه الابديه  فانا ابحث عن من ارأ انها هيا المناسبه

    اجد عقلها يوازي  كثير من بنات  جنسها
 تكون متعلمه ... مثقفه ,,, تقدر معنا الحياه الزوجيه

         فلا تكون ذات جمال وجاه  لكن دنيئه في اخلاقهااا

 لا انا ابحث عن  كرم الخلق ولا امانع  من الجمال الرباني وليس المصطنع  


             موضوع شيق

 اتمنى ان اكون وفقت في ابداء رائيي
                            تقبل ِ مروري اختي 


                         مسار الضوء_

----------


## The Gentle Man

والله سموره
زي ما قال اخي مسار الضور الواحد لما بدو يتزوج بدو يعيش معها العمر كلو
فلذلك الاخلاق اهم بالنسبه الي بس لازم تكون حلوه

----------


## العالي عالي

اكيد المضمون

----------

